

Flappy Bird? Try Bucket Copter - thestubborndev
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zerobudgetdev.BucketCopter

======
apeacox
Very nice, good job! ;-)

~~~
thestubborndev
thank you! ;-)

------
thestubborndev
also the game will be soon available on iOS.

